# 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 Catalytic Converter Failing... but California Car



## gingerly (May 15, 2006)

Is there really NO-ONE that makes a cat replacement for this car that isn't $1500? Tons of aftermarket parts, but none for California? This car is probably work $6k, and the idea of spending $2k on it with labor, really makes very little sense...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

gingerly said:


> Is there really NO-ONE that makes a cat replacement for this car that isn't $1500? Tons of aftermarket parts, but none for California? This car is probably work $6k, and the idea of spending $2k on it with labor, really makes very little sense...


Buy a cheap test pipe and a weld-in OBD2 replacement. It'll cost you ~$500 in parts and ~$75 in labor to have the welding done. I've yanked my own cat on this car in under half an hour just using ramps. If you actually pay someone to put it in, you're getting screwed.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Buy a cheap test pipe and a weld-in OBD2 replacement. It'll cost you ~$500 in parts and ~$75 in labor to have the welding done. I've yanked my own cat on this car in under half an hour just using ramps. If you actually pay someone to put it in, you're getting screwed.


problem is that it's extremely difficult to buy cat in California, and all of the online places I have seen refuse to ship to CA. I'm not sure a weld-in OBD2 replacement is easily obtainable in CA.


Peter


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah California doesn't play games with that stuff. I'd even be willing to bet that they would have a problem with any cat that isn't OEM. When I deleted my cat 6 months ago, I ended up selling it to someone in Cali who was in a similar situation, and he (supposedly) needed a stock cat from the exact same car.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> Yeah California doesn't play games with that stuff. I'd even be willing to bet that they would have a problem with any cat that isn't OEM. When I deleted my cat 6 months ago, I ended up selling it to someone in Cali who was in a similar situation, and he (supposedly) needed a stock cat from the exact same car.


That's not how it works. He needs a cat that is CARB certified. Weld-in replacements are allowed if they are CARB certified.

...and Cali doesn't allow used cats. Weird, I know --but they're strange.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> problem is that it's extremely difficult to buy cat in California, and all of the online places I have seen refuse to ship to CA. I'm not sure a weld-in OBD2 replacement is easily obtainable in CA.
> 
> 
> Peter


I guarantee you there's a weld-in that's certified for use in that car. It's not going to be as cheap as a high-flow or anything like that --but it's not going to be $2K.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That's not how it works. He needs a cat that is CARB certified. Weld-in replacements are allowed if they are CARB certified.
> 
> ...and Cali doesn't allow used cats. Weird, I know --but they're strange.


I guess that's why he needed the exact same one then. He ended up passing the inspection thankfully. California's laws on emissions are horrendous, and I feel sorry for anybody who has to deal with them. It doesn't sound fun. 

OP could try to find someone selling a stock midpipe for the 2.5 with a cat on the forums, and it would probably get through, assuming it has similar mileage to the catback. Just make it look like it's been there the whole time lol.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I guarantee you there's a weld-in that's certified for use in that car. It's not going to be as cheap as a high-flow or anything like that --but it's not going to be $2K.


Yes, there definitely is, but it's not easily obtainable by the average joe(meaning off the internet or at pepboys). You will likely have to go through certified smog/cat shops.


Peter


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

There's too much speculation in this thread. Here is the link to the search tool provided by CARB to find an aftermarket cat for your car: https://ssl.arb.ca.gov/PartsSearchTool/CatalystSearchTool.aspx


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

edb4 said:


> There's too much speculation in this thread. Here is the link to the search tool provided by CARB to find an aftermarket cat for your car: https://ssl.arb.ca.gov/PartsSearchTool/CatalystSearchTool.aspx


and the 2005.5(mk5) jetta is not listed.... what's the purpose of that page when the information is so limited?? For all the pain that CARB makes us go through.. i would think they can do better than that.



Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> and the 2005.5(mk5) jetta is not listed.... what's the purpose of that page when the information is so limited?? For all the pain that CARB makes us go through.. i would think they can do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter


It'll be certified by engine code as well.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

OP how many miles do you have on the car? If your engine code is cbua and has the correct notations, you may have the cat replaced under federal warranty. IIRc 15/150k.

If you want me to check, pm me your vin.


----------

